# photos from Austria and Italy



## senhwei (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi guys,

I just came back from a 2.5 week trip to Austria and Italy. We visited Vienna, Salzburg, Venice, Florence, Pisa, San Gimignano, Siena and Rome. Please drop by and check out my travelogue and photo gallery if you're interested :

The Austrian-Italian Job

regards,

Chris


----------



## markc (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow. You must have had a lot of fun on that trip. Excellent choices for your top-ten pics. Great stuff!


----------



## senhwei (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks markc !

The trip was awesome - it was exhausting but we saw a lot.

cheers,

Chris


----------

